# Home From Above



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I did a Google Earth search and got this pic of our place that I thought I'd share. It's at least 7 years old because there are no outbuildings so I did a little art work on it.
The red outline is our little corner of the world. The white outline is the fenced pasture. The small red square inside the pasture is the coop for the full size chickens. The house is in the lower left corner. To the right of the house in white is the garden. The little blue square above that is the tack shed. Above that in brown is the run-in shed for the horses. To the left of that in white is the corn, watermelon, asparagus and lima beans. The blue is strawberries and blackberries. Black is hard red winter wheat and yellow is the proposed oats for next spring.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh my God they're watching us with satellites!!! When the hell did that start?!?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice land. I wish I had land.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Jason said:


> Oh my God they're watching us with satellites!!! When the hell did that start?!?


eep:eep:eep:eep:eep:eep: :shtf::shtf:


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Google has our address off by about a half mile, which is just fine with me. I could not get all of our place in one photo, but here is the main portion of it..







Red is the border lines. Our home is in dark grey, with shed and compost pile in lighter grey. The village idiot's trailer is in purple. Our garden this year is outlined in yellows. And the blue lines are where the current animal pens are. Upper right is where the chickens are. Lower left is the goat compound and the right will be the cow pen when we get the remainder of it fenced.

Joe, I wish we had as much as you do.. Ours is only a few acres.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

CVORNurse said:


> Joe, I wish we had as much as you do.. Ours is only a few acres.


More land means more fence. More fence means more work. It seems like the minute we repair a section, the deer break it somewhere else. OK it's not quite that bad but it needs work several times a year.
The small patch of woods at the east end was clear cut before we got here. As it grew back, it grew up mostly with locust trees that I"m "farming" to make posts for the pasture. Right now it's all "T" posts except the corners and gates. The trees are all about 3" in diameter so I figure in 3-4 years I'll be able to start harvesting. Then comes the fun of putting roughly 300 posts in the ground. 

I'm missing something here as far as your place goes. "The village idiot"? On your lot?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> More land means more fence. More fence means more work. It seems like the minute we repair a section, the deer break it somewhere else. OK it's not quite that bad but it needs work several times a year.
> The small patch of woods at the east end was clear cut before we got here. As it grew back, it grew up mostly with locust trees that I"m "farming" to make posts for the pasture. Right now it's all "T" posts except the corners and gates. The trees are all about 3" in diameter so I figure in 3-4 years I'll be able to start harvesting. Then comes the fun of putting roughly 300 posts in the ground.
> 
> I'm missing something here as far as your place goes. "The village idiot"? On your lot?


 That would be the stepdaughter and her family. 
DH made the mistake of giving them permission to move here. Now I will not let him kick them off the place because at least I can keep an eye on the grandson and make sure he has what he needs.

But it is quite aggravating to have someone younger than yourself, willing and eager to take government handouts, give you advice on things because they thing you are stoopid. We used to call them the crackheads ( another story I can tell if you want to hear it) but were scared our DD would go to school and mention the crackheads had watched her, so we started calling them the VIs.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. I remember. That was a thread of yours awhile back.

That's a nice looking spread you have. Looks like you have the ability to do plenty of self sufficient living with what you have.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You guys all have sweet places - lots of room to move. Here is a screen-shot picture from Maps.Google.ca of my place - zoomed in about as far as I can (without going to street-level view). About 850 sq feet of house and in my backyard you will see a dark grey spot - that's my camper. A white square - that's my shed. The rest of the back yard - my fire-pit (can't see it) and my super-mini garden ... 

The green-space under where I have written "HOME" - that's city-greenspace that is allowed to just be - nothing much is done with it. I would love to plant trees and such there, but, the spring-fires will probably kill them off before they get really going (the green-space normally goes up in smoke each spring - either from the passing train or some one going by and dropping a lit cigarette ....


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If the green space burns every spring, doesn't that pose a serious risk to all the homes in the area as well?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Talk about careless smoking.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> If the green space burns every spring, doesn't that pose a serious risk to all the homes in the area as well?


Naa .. its just dry grass. The most of the homes have their yards well-soaked with sprinklers already, so, even if the grasses burn close to the houses, there is that break between the house and the green-space.

That picture is "north-up" and the prevailing winds will normally blow the fires away from the houses - unless we have a good wind blowin' up from California, then all bets are off.

This attached picture is zoom'd out (Red X marks my approx. location) showing NoseHill Park - a fairly large piece of natural prarie right in the middle of the city - it also burns quite regularly. We have deer, fox, coyote, moose and all kinds of other creatures that live in that area. Haven't lost a house there yet ...

BTW: You can also see the airport in the picture. My only "industrial" concern is an airplane missing the runway or a train (about 150' below the basement of my house) jumping track and fuming the air.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Naa .. its just dry grass. The most of the homes have their yards well-soaked with sprinklers already, so, even if the grasses burn close to the houses, there is that break between the house and the green-space.
> 
> That picture is "north-up" and the prevailing winds will normally blow the fires away from the houses - unless we have a good wind blowin' up from California, then all bets are off.
> 
> ...


There you go blaming it on Calif again, so you think we are full of what, hot air.:2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> There you go blaming it on Calif again, so you think we are full of what, hot air.:2thumb:


If the shoe fits ... :sssh:


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's my acre of Texas.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is me. My own private Idaho. The red line is the property boundary. The green line is the creek running through the property. And the blue boxes are buildings.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. You all have so much land! Enjoy!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> Here is me. My own private Idaho. The red line is the property boundary. The green line is the creek running through the property. And the blue boxes are buildings.


That's quite a spread!  The hill on the left side looks to have serious mudslide potential. Is there anything growing on it?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, it used to have a few pine trees on it but over the years they have all died out. Now it is completely covered with a mix of brush, grass, and star thistle where giant rock faces aren't sticking out.

There has never been a mudslide. In reality, it doesn't look as bad as the satellite photo would suggest. The hill is entirely composed of basalt rock. On the other side of the hill is a small quarry. It is that reddish area in the top left corner of the picture.

There is only about 2 inches of topsoil on average, composed mostly of clay and loam.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I would show you mine, but I'm not technologically advanced enough to down load google earth and then put it up here. :nuts::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Allen Idaho - Do you do hydro electric? Is your creek strong enough with enough head to do it? If it is capable, it's the most cost effective way to make electricity at home that I know of. Google microhydro.

That's a nice looking piece of property.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I have thought about building a small non-obtrusive hydro-electric system in the creek, but haven't done anything yet. 

The problem is that the water level rises and lowers dramatically between spring and summer. In spring, winter run-off brings the water level up to around 6 feet deep or higher. It also brings a lot of large debris down from the mountains. This includes smaller trees and large branches. 

Around the end of summer, the water level will drop to around 1 foot and the speed of the flow will drop a bit. Other times of the year, the water level stays relatively steady at around 2 feet or higher. 

Another problem is that my county does not allow me to build anything that will restrict the flow of the water like a dam structure. Nothing that could potentially damage the aquatic life. A lot of fish spawn up the creek every year. 

So, here is what I was thinking. I could pound 2 pylons into the creek bed. Between these pylons would be a floating turbine which will be turned by the water flow and should rise and lower with the water level. The only problem then will be the debris during the spring runoff. 

I could probably get away with installing such a device on a single pylon but I figured 2 would be good for keeping the device from spinning if it is hit by debris or a curious cow.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

You may not have to 'dam/block' the river... you can potentially use some chunks of pipe to divert part of the water flow through a turbine, and then return that water to the river. I've seen a couple setups online like that. 

And you can screen/filter the inlet pipe, so no large debris goes through the turbine.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> I have thought about building a small non-obtrusive hydro-electric system in the creek, but haven't done anything yet.
> 
> The problem is that the water level rises and lowers dramatically between spring and summer. In spring, winter run-off brings the water level up to around 6 feet deep or higher. It also brings a lot of large debris down from the mountains. This includes smaller trees and large branches.
> 
> ...


Allen try this site for very good info, I've subscribed to Home Power Mag for years and have gotten alot of info.The Electric Side of Hydro Power: Power Transmission & Regulation Considerations I wish here in So. Calif. we had more streams to take advantage of Hydro power.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Nice land. I wish I had land.


Pry your gold portfolio open, sell some and buy some land!!!:2thumb:It's aboot time you got some!!!:beercheer:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Not quite yet. My gold has to climb another $1,700 and then I'll do it.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Not quite yet. My gold has to climb another $1,700 and then I'll do it.


Well, since you work from home... you could always move north...

(no, this isn't my place... don't know the seller, yada yada)

Canada tree Farm

Sounds like the house may have some 'prep' features built in... 
-"900sq ft storage space under the two car garage, concrete floor, 5ft ceiling"

Trout pond
Tree farm + greenhouses
Barbeque in garage (exhaust hood)

Of course, it's in Cochrane... so it's not close to much else!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

dtompsett said:


> Well, since you work from home... you could always move north...
> 
> (no, this isn't my place... don't know the seller, yada yada)
> 
> ...


Cochrane is a sweet town!!! I took this picture is when I was there not long ago ..


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Cochrane is a sweet town!!! I took this picture is when I was there not long ago ..


I've got a similar picture from the roadtrip my wife and I did a few years back when we were still dating.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey UncleJoe, I've been meaning to ask you-how are you harvesting your small grains? Do you just hand cut and thresh them, or does a neighbor have a combine? You can get old pull type combines pretty cheap, but then you have to store the dumb thing, and there's absolutely nothing else you can use it for. And all that depends on whether or not you have a farm tractor. I realize you have fairly small plots of grain-I was just curious.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

You have to also keep in mind that there are horse or oxen drawn combines. They were once used quite heavily in my neck of the woods. Several of them are still in working condition at the historical museum. You don't exactly need a tractor. But it does make things easier.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> Hey UncleJoe, I've been meaning to ask you-how are you harvesting your small grains? Do you just hand cut and thresh them, or does a neighbor have a combine? You can get old pull type combines pretty cheap, but then you have to store the dumb thing, and there's absolutely nothing else you can use it for. And all that depends on whether or not you have a farm tractor. I realize you have fairly small plots of grain-I was just curious.


You're right. Everything is small plots (wheat is about 1200 sf) since it's only for our use. The wheat was cut with my hedge trimmers that have a 24" blade then thresh in a tarp. I have a big scythe but as long as I have gas the trimmers do a much cleaner job of cutting the wheat. The corn ( 2500 sf) is picked by hand as it gets ripe then the stalks, which I just cut this week, are sliced off with the scythe.
No. We don't have a big farm tractor. I have a BCS walk behind tractor which is basically a very large rototiller. It cuts a 28" swath. You can get a lot of farming attachments for it including a baler but I don't mind doing it by hand. This past summer I found a sickle bar mower for it on craigslist for $80. I don't think the guy knew what he had because they cost $700 new. The ad was only 3 hours old when I saw it but it was already gone when I called.  Someone drove all the way from New Jersey to get it. I was bummed.

Allen
We considered that option as well since we have horses, but for the amount we do it didn't seem very practical.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I love looking at stuff with the satellite view on good maps. Your places look pretty cool. Here are some good fortresses to hunker down in--

Great American Fortresses and Castles To See With Google Maps Satellite Imagery

Unfortunately, my current apartment complex is too new to show up on Google Maps.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

GatorDude said:


> I love looking at stuff with the satellite view on good maps. [/ker QUOTE]
> 
> I do the same thing. Have you ever noticed that you can't zoom in as tight when when you're over places like China, and North Korea?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

You will find that in a lot of places. Most of South America, Mexico, Northern Canada, Africa, etc. It all depends on what imagery is available. Not surprisingly, China and North Korea don't really wish to share aerial photographs of their countryside. So, all you get is what can be provided by the satellite.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I am as rural as it gets,

The family has over 25,000 acres of both farming fields and pristine undeveloped "Sierra" land.

I have so many pictures it's unbelievable but for now I will post these satellite images to share with everyone.

This is a close up of the large pond that sits on the north side of the "Sierra" and if you use this pond for a reference point then in the other pictures you will see it and have a better understanding of everything through all my posts not to mention how rural we are without any large cities well within walking distance.










At the very bottom of this pond is what looks like a Yin Yang canal 
This next picture is the same Yin Yang canal from ground level










This is another angle of the Yin Yang canal at ground level 









Ok the red V in the next set of pictures indicates the large pond and the reason I zoomed out is to allow everyone to see just how rural of an area I am in.

This first picture the Red V is in the upper right and allows you to see everything under and to the left of it.

If you use the legend and do the math in this first picture there is 286,000 acres or all rural land, the majority pristine undeveloped natural land










This next picture is the same pond but the red V is down in the bottom of the picture so you can see everything above the pod, which is a mix of farming fields and grazing land.

Again using the legend this picture shows about 71,800 acres of rural undeveloped land










This next picture you will notice the red V is now on the bottom left side of the picture thus allowing you to see everything right of the large pond. The pond sits on our land and again everything to the right using the legend totals aprox another 380,000 acres


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's quite a place, Von. I like it.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Jason said:


> That's quite a place, Von. I like it.


Thanks

Check out the picture thread I started

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/out-ranch-photo-thread-2043/#post16896


----------

